# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مكتبة الافلام الوثائقية التاريخية

## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الاخوة الافاضل اعضاء منتدي ابناء مصر* 
*وددت ان اجمع لكم جميع الافلام الوثائقية التاريخية الموجودة علي النت*  
*و اضعها ههنا بين ايديكم حتي تكون مرجعا لكم لفهم حضارة مصر العظيمة*  
*او اي حضارة اخرى في مشارق الارض او في مغاربها* 
*و ارجو ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله تعالي* 
*شكرا لمحمد حسين الذي كان صاحب الفكرة*

*انتظر اسهاماتكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

قامت قناة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك بدخول مكه 

لألقاء النظر على واحدة من اعظم شعائر المسلمين

نقوم برحلة الى مكة المكرمة من خلال أعين ثلاث حجاج

فيلم روعة عن الحج 

يوضح شعائر الحج وخطواتة وما يشعر به المسلمين عند تأدية هذه الفريضة العظيمة

الفيلم مدبلج للغة العربية من ناشيونال جيوجرافيك أبوظبى









صور من الفيلم










mediafire

http://link.linkatup.com/1978
http://link.linkatup.com/1979
http://link.linkatup.com/1980

او

netload

http://link.linkatup.com/1981
http://link.linkatup.com/1982
http://link.linkatup.com/1983

او

ieee

http://link.linkatup.com/1984
http://link.linkatup.com/1985
http://link.linkatup.com/1986

او

filefactory

http://link.linkatup.com/1988
http://link.linkatup.com/1989
http://link.linkatup.com/1990


او 

sendspace

http://link.linkatup.com/1991
http://link.linkatup.com/1992
http://link.linkatup.com/1993

المصدر 
http://futurepharmacist.net/forum/sh...ad.php?t=14412

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فيلم سبب انهيار مصر القديمة*

** 

**



*      الجزء الأول*
*http://rs791.rapidshare.com/files/34...awal.part1.rar*

*      الجزء الثانى*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/34331718...awal.part2.rar*

*      رابط اخر*
*      1*
*http://www...diafire.com/?dj2tey4wwzv*
*      2*
*http://www...diafire.com/?oohtmzutmtn*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفيلم الوثائقي - قبة الصخرة






**


قبة الصخرة فيلم وثائقي من انتاج قناة بي بي سي العربية

يستعرض تاريخ بناء قبة الصخرة و يبين* 

*لنا قدسيتها لدى المسلمين و روعة تصميمها كما 

يفند بشكل أو بآخر الادعاءات الصهيونية بشأنها*

 


*rapidshare
**http://www.nbanews.us/638440*


*2shared
**http://www.nbanews.us/638441*


*filefactory
**http://www.nbanews.us/638442*


*filefront
**http://www.nbanews.us/638443*


*filesend
**http://www.nbanews.us/638444*


*hotfile
**http://www.nbanews.us/638445*

*ifile
**http://www.nbanews.us/638446*


*mediafire
**http://www.nbanews.us/638447*


*megashare
**http://www.nbanews.us/638448*


*megaupload
**http://www.nbanews.us/638449*


*sendspace
**http://www.nbanews.us/638450*


*sharedup
**http://www.nbanews.us/638451*


*x7.to*
*http://www.nbanews.us/638452*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بداية حضارة الفراعنه وكيفية انتهائها* 

*الجزء الاول* 




*الجزء الثاني* 




*الجزء الثالث*


 
*الجزء الرابع*




*الجزء الخامس والاخير*

----------


## اليمامة

شكراً جزيلاً أستاذنا العزيز
ومبروك على القسم الرائع داا
وكل الشكر للفاضل محمد حسين
ولكن معذرة
الروابط للفيلم الأخير الخاص بالحضارة الفرعونية لا تعمل
شكراً
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكراً جزيلاً أستاذنا العزيز
> ومبروك على القسم الرائع داا
> وكل الشكر للفاضل محمد حسين
> ولكن معذرة
> الروابط للفيلم الأخير الخاص بالحضارة الفرعونية لا تعمل
> شكراً


*فعلا ندي كانت لا تعمل*
*راجعي تاني و قولي لي اشتغلت و لا لسه*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فيلم وثائقى عن البعث والحياة بعد الموت عند المصريين الفراعنة

**مصور كله طبعا فى مصر 
**
غير مترجم | لكن مفهوم جدا
*
*National Geograghic | 2009

Egyptian Secrets Of The AfterLife



*</SPAN>*من هنا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*( مومياء امحوتب المفقودة )

الفيلم يتحدث عن الطبيب والمهندس المصرى امحوتب وعن كل محاولات الاثريين لاكتشاف مقبرته

الفيلم أكثر من رائع










**
**الجزء الاول*




*الجزء الثانى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاهرامات المصرية ابداعات عصرية
وثائقى مدبلج من قناة العربية يتكلم عن اسرار الاهرامات الغامضة










*
*الجزء الاول*
*



*
*الجزء الثانى*
*



*
*الجزء الثالث*
*



*
*الجزء الرابع*

*كلمة السر
fonekat.net


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*( أكبر عشر اكتشافات مصرية )* 
*هذا الفيلم أكثر من رائع ويتحدث عن أكثر عشر اكتشافات اثرية مصرية ساعدت فى فهم الحضارة المصرية القديمة* 




** 


** 







*1* 


*2* 


*3* 


*4* 


*5* 


*6*


]كلمة السر
wintar_sonata

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الهندسة فى مصر القديمة




**
*
*1*

*2*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*( مدينة الفرعون المفقودة )
الفيلم يتحدث عن عمليات التنقيب فى منطقة تل العمارنة ( مدينة اخناتون )
*

*




**
*
*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*
*5*
*6*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من بنى ابو الهول





**
*
*1*
*2*

----------


## ابن طيبة

فيلم ( مصر مهد الحضارات ) من قناة العربية
والفيلم يتحدث عن بعثة فرنسية أتت إلى مصر لتقصى آثار توت عنخ أمون








[CENTER]

*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انقاذ المعابد المصرية القديمة من الغرق



**
*
*1*
*2*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*رمسيس الثانى



*

*1*
*2*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سلسلة The Great Egyptians

**Egyptians




الحلقة الأولى


ملك الأهرامات ( سنفرو )



**
*</SPAN></STRONG>
*برابط واحد*


*الترجمه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية
The Mystery of Tutankhamen*

*

1
2
3
4


الترجمة

**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثالثة

كليوباترا الحقيقية



**
*
*[SIZE=5]font=Arial]**1*
*2*
*3*
*4** 
[/hide]

كلمة السر
wintar_sonata
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أسرار ملكة مصر المفقودة

الفيلم يتحدث عن اكتشاف أربع مومياوات يشتيه فى وجود مومياء الملكة حتشبسوت بينهم ومحاولة التوصل إلى ذلك .
كما يتحدث عن حياة الملكة حتشبسوت والطريقة التى ماتت بها 






**
*
*1*
*2*
*3*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*( وراء حقيقة هرم خوفو )

*

*

*

*font=Arial]
**1*
*2*
*[/hide]
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفيلم الوثائقى ( فراعنة النيل )
الفيلم يتحدث عن اكتشاف اسرار الحضارة المصرية القديمة

**
*


*




font=Arial]
**1*
*2*
*[/hide]
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفيلم الوثائقي الممتع جداً
قضايا جنائيه - مومياوات سبأ



**


*
*

**
*
**

*HotFile
**http://takemyfile.com/847144*

*FileServe
**http://takemyfile.com/847150*

*UpLoaded.To
**http://takemyfile.com/847157*

*FileFactory
**http://takemyfile.com/847149*

*UpLoading
**http://takemyfile.com/847158*

*Seed-Share
**http://takemyfile.com/847155*

*SeedFly
**http://takemyfile.com/847145*

*TurboShare
**http://takemyfile.com/847146*

*Ziddu
**http://takemyfile.com/847159*

*ShareJunky
**http://takemyfile.com/847147*

*X7.To
**http://takemyfile.com/847148*

*MegaUpLoad
**http://takemyfile.com/847153*

*SlingFile
**http://takemyfile.com/847156*

*ZShare.Net
**http://takemyfile.com/847160*

*RapidShare
**http://takemyfile.com/847154*

*IFile.It
**http://takemyfile.com/847151*

*MediaFire
**http://takemyfile.com/847152*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفيلم الوثائقي الرائع*
*" جنكيز خان زعيم المغول "*


**


*جنكيز خان هو مؤسس وموحد قبائل المغول كلها وفي عهده ازداد المغول قوة واحتلوا جزء كبير جدا من اسيا ودخلوا علي شبة الجزيرة العربية والعراق واحتلوها كلها*
*عاش ما بين عامي 1165 و1227 ميلادية*
*والفيلم يوضح قصة حياته وكيف نشأ*
*واللي في 2 ثانوي ان شاء الله هيعرفوا المساوئ اللي كان بيعملها هو وهولاكو وأتباعهم*
*في أحســن قصــة تـُـدرس للطلبــة قصة " وا إســلاماه "*



*مسجَّـل من : قناة الجزيرة الوثائقية*
*الحجم : 135 ميجابايت*
*المُـدة : 52 دقيقة*


*Screen Shots*
*هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x1570 والحجم 256 كيلوبايت .*


*Rapidshare*
*http://takemyfile.com/834757*


*Usershare*
*http://takemyfile.com/834759*


*Loombo*
*http://takemyfile.com/834760*


*Sendspace*
*http://takemyfile.com/834761*


*Zshare*
*http://takemyfile.com/834762*


*Turboshare*
*http://takemyfile.com/834763*


*iFile*
*http://takemyfile.com/842411*


*Hotfile*
*http://takemyfile.com/834765*


*Slingfile*
*http://takemyfile.com/834766*


*Jumbofiles*
*http://takemyfile.com/834767*


*Megaupload*
*http://takemyfile.com/834768*


*Enterupload*
*http://takemyfile.com/834769*


*x7*
*http://takemyfile.com/834770*


*Oron*
*http://takemyfile.com/834771*


*Netload*
*http://takemyfile.com/834772*


*Gettyfile*
*http://takemyfile.com/834773*


*Fileflyer*
*http://takemyfile.com/834774*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الكنز المفقود

*

**

**

**


*http://takhzen.com/gj5xFq**

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الكولوسيوم
Colosseum

**


تاريخ المبنى

منذ تاريخ البدء في البناء وحتى الوقت الحاضر مر البمنى بالعديد من التطورات من حيث الاستعمال وأيضا شكل المبنى معماريا فقد كان يعتقد أن الساحة كانت مغطاة بقبة سماوية كبيرة ويعد المبنى أشهر مثال للمسارح الرومانية على هذه الشاكلة والتي تتميز بكونها كاملة الاستدارة أو بيضاوية تماما. وظل المبنى مستخدما لمده تقرب من 500 عام وسجلت أخر ألعاب أقيمت فيه في القرن السادس، بعد التاريخ التقليدي الذي يعتقد سقوط روما فيه وهو عام 476.



*
*





**

*
*Hotfile
**http://takemyfile.com/832361*
*
**Uploaded.to
**http://takemyfile.com/832362*
*
**Usershare
**http://takemyfile.com/832363*
*
**Fileserve
**http://takemyfile.com/832364*
*
**Shareflare
**http://takemyfile.com/781218*
*
**Turboshare
**http://takemyfile.com/832365*
*
**Mlfat4arab
**http://takemyfile.com/832366*
*
**Sendspace
**http://takemyfile.com/832367*
*
**Ziddu
**http://takemyfile.com/832368*
*
**Ifile
**http://takemyfile.com/832369*
*
**Megaupload
**http://takemyfile.com/832370*
*
**przeklej
**http://takemyfile.com/832386*
*
**Mediafire
**http://takemyfile.com/832669*
*
**Depositfiles
**http://takemyfile.com/832371*
*
**Filefactory
**http://takemyfile.com/832372*
*
**Turbobit
**http://takemyfile.com/832373*
*
**Zshare
**http://takemyfile.com/832374*
*
**rapidshare
**http://takemyfile.com/781226*

----------


## اليمامة

بسم الله ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ معتز
مكتبة أفلام أكثر من رائعة
والروابط تمام ..شغالة والحمد لله
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع جدا

داخل الهرم الأكبر ( هرم خوفو )

دخلت الهرم أو مدخلتش** لازم تشوف الفيلم ..

**

صور من الداخل 

**


*
*




**الحجم : 150 ميجا 

*** إختر سيرفر واحد فقط مما يأتي للتحميل *
**


Uploaded.to
**http://takemyfile.com/754053*

*Hotfile
**http://takemyfile.com/754055*

*Filestab
**http://takemyfile.com/754056*

*Usershare
**http://takemyfile.com/756316*

*Seed-share
**http://takemyfile.com/754057*

*Mlfat4arab
**http://takemyfile.com/756142*

*Amonshare
**http://takemyfile.com/756143*

*Sendspace
**http://takemyfile.com/754058*

*Ifile
**http://takemyfile.com/754059*

*Megaupload
**http://takemyfile.com/754060*

*Zshare
**http://takemyfile.com/754061*

*Depositfiles
**http://takemyfile.com/754062*

*Rapidshare
**http://takemyfile.com/754063*

*Filefactory
**http://takemyfile.com/754064*

*Duckload
**http://takemyfile.com/754065*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ معتز
> مكتبة أفلام أكثر من رائعة
> والروابط تمام ..شغالة والحمد لله


*تسلمي من كل شر يا ندى دعواتك بقى*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نقل معبد أبو سمبل* 

نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره


 الفيلم أكثر من رائع .. وأنصح الجميع بتحميله 

*مـــــــــعـــــــلــــومــــات 

**'أبو سمبل هو موقع أثري يضم اثنين من صخور المعبد الضخمة في جنوب مصر على الضفة الغربية لبحيرة ناصر نحو 290 كم جنوب غرب أسوان. وهو جزء من منظمة اليونسكو لمواقع التراث العالمي المعروف باسم "آثار النوبة"، [1] والتي تبدأ من اتجاه جريان النهر من أبو سمبل إلى فيلة (بالقرب من اسوان).*
*المعابد المزدوجة كانت أصلا منحوتة من الجبال في عهد فرعون رمسيس الثاني في القرن ال 13th قبل الميلاد، كنصب دائم له وللملكة نفرتاري، للاحتفال بذكرى انتصاره المزعوم في معركة قادش، ولتخويف أهل النوبة المجاورين له. ومع ذلك، ففي 1960 تم نقل مجمع المنشآت كليةً لمكان أخر، على تلة اصطناعية مصنوعة من هيكل القبة، وفوق خزان السد العالي في أسوان.*
*وكان من الضروري نقل المعابد لتجنب تعرضهم للغرق خلال إنشاء بحيرة ناصر، وتشكل خزان المياه الاصطناعي الضخم بعد بناء السد العالي في أسوان على نهر النيل. ولا زالت أبو سمبل واحدة من أفضل المناطق لجذب السياحة في مصر.*




*صور تبين روعة الفيلم













**الحجم : 136 ميجا 

*** إختر سيرفر واحد فقط مما يأتي للتحميل *
***

*
Uploaded.to
http://takemyfile.com/758385

Hotfile
http://takemyfile.com/758386

Mlfat4arab
http://takemyfile.com/758387

Usershare
http://takemyfile.com/758388

Filefactory
http://takemyfile.com/758389

Ziddu
http://takemyfile.com/758390

Oron
http://takemyfile.com/758391

Enterupload
http://takemyfile.com/758392

amonshare
http://takemyfile.com/758397

Storage
http://takemyfile.com/758393

Ifile
http://takemyfile.com/758394

Zshare
http://takemyfile.com/758395

Sendspace
http://takemyfile.com/758396

Rapidshare
http://takemyfile.com/758398

Megaupload
http://takemyfile.com/758399
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

كاتدرائية القديس بولس



كاتدرائية القديس بولس – لندن، إنكلترا (1675-1710)

1. الكاتدرائية المسيحية الأولى في هذا المكان التي تم تخصيصها للقديس بولس في عام 604 ميلادي.

2. و هي أضخم كاتدرائية بورتيستانتية في العالم، ورابع كاتدرائية تم بناؤها في الموقع.

3. تزيد سماكة بعض جدارنها عن خمسة أمتار.

4. وتقدر التكلفة الإجمالية لبناء هذه الكاتدرائية بما يزيد عن 804.000 جنيه إسترليني. أي ما يعادل 1.5 مليار دولار أمريكي في وقتنا الحالي.

السير كريستوفر رين:

1. وفي ذلك الوقت لم يكن هناك مهندسون معماريون محترفون، لذا قام المجلس الملكي بتكليف كريستوفر رن(35 عام)، وهو عالم فلك ورياضيات ، بالإشراف على أعمال بناء الكاتدرائية الجديدة.

2. قام رين بتصميم الكاتدرائية بحيث جمع عناصر الكلاسيكية الجديدة والقوطية والباروك في محاولة لتجسيد المثل العليا للنهضة في إنجلترا وعلوم القرن السابع عشر.

3. تم رفض التصميم الأول له لكونه "غريباً" وهي واحدة من سمات "الكاثوليك".

4. اختلف التصميم النهائي لبناء الكاتدرائية بشكل جذري عن المخططات التي تم اعتمادها في عام 1675.

5. حيث قام رين بإضافة العديد من التعديلات الواضحة على تلك المخططات، لتصبح المخططات غير المعتمدة لكاتدرائية القديس بولس.

6. قام رين ومقاوليه بدفع تكلفة جزء من الكاتدرائية من مالهم الخاص، وبلغت قيمة المبلغ الذي دفعه هو آنذاك 3.300 جنيه، أي بما يعادل 6 ملايين دولار أمريكي في وقتنا الحالي.

7. يرقد جثمان السير كريستوفر في الكاتدرائية، بمرثية شهيرة مكتوبة على الضريح تقول، "أيها القارئ، إذا أردت تذكاراً فانظر حولك".

المواد والأساليب المتبعة في البناء :

1. تم استقدام كل حجر من أحجار الكاتدرائية من بورتلاند عن طريق البحر، الوسيلة الأسرع آنذاك حيث كانت الطرق البرية وعرة للغاية.

2. بلغت تكلفة المنقوشات الخشبية ما يعادل أو يزيد عن 15.5 مليون دولار أمريكي في وقتنا الحالي.

3. وتحكي القصة بأن جرينلنج جيبونز، النحات الأول في لندن آنذاك، قام برسم وجوه الملائكة استناداً إلى وجهي طفلين توأمين، غير أن كل واحد منها ينفرد بما يميزه عن الآخر.

4. أما العنصر الأبرز في كاتدرائية القديس بولس فهي القبة، التي يعتليها صليب ذهبي يبلغ ارتفاعه 111 متر عن سطح الأرض.

5. يبلغ وزن القبة 65.000 طن تلقي بثقلها على خمسة أعمدة ضخمة.

6. تتألف قبة الكاتدرائية في الواقع من ثلاث قباب – قبة خارجية رئيسية، وقبة داخلية زخرفية والقبة الرائعة في الوسط المصنوعة من الطوب كي تحمل المشكاة الحجرية التي يبلغ وزنها 850 طن.

ويذكر أنه:

1. في عام 940، وخلال معركة بريطانيا، تعرضت الكاتدرائية لقصف مباشر بالمدافع؛ وتم آنذاك إزالة قذيفة غير منفجرة، في محاولة بدت جد خطيرة، كانت موجودة قرب واحد من جدران الكاتدرائية.

2. تم دفن العديد من الفرسان البارزين والفنانين والمفكرين في سرداب كاتدرائية القديس بولس، ومنهم اللورد نيلسون والدوق ويلينجتون.



نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره




Hotfile
http://takemyfile.com/721840
**
*
Enterupload
http://takemyfile.com/721841
***
*
Usershare
http://takemyfile.com/721842
***
*
Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/721843
***
*
Mlfat4arab
http://takemyfile.com/721844
***
*
Filefactory
http://takemyfile.com/721845
***
*
Depositfiles
http://takemyfile.com/721846
***
*
Sendspace
http://takemyfile.com/721847
***
*
2shared
http://takemyfile.com/721848
***
*
Ifile
http://takemyfile.com/721849
***
*
Megaupload
http://takemyfile.com/721850
***
*
Zshare
http://takemyfile.com/721851
***
*
Rapidshare
http://takemyfile.com/721852
***
*
Filefront
http://takemyfile.com/721853
***
*
Mediafire
http://takemyfile.com/721854
***
*
X7
http://takemyfile.com/721855


Ugotfile
http://takemyfile.com/721856
**

**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*Egypt's Ten Greatest Discoveries* 

*أعظم عشر اكتشافات مصرية*



*يعرض هذا الفيلم أعظم عشر اكتشافات أثرية عن الحضارة المصرية القديمة*
*تلك الاكتشافات توضح المزيد من اسرار الحضارة المصرية*
*و يقوم بوضع قائمة تلك الاكتشافات نخبة من العلماء و المختصين من خلال رحلة ممتعة فى كافة أرجاء مصر شمالاً و جنوباً*
*لنستكشف ما خلفته تلك الحضارة الرائعة من ارث ضخم للبشرية فى كافة انواع العلوم و الفنون

Screen

*نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره

*Download

Seed-Share
**http://takemyfile.com/625221
http://takemyfile.com/625222*

*Freakshare
http://takemyfile.com/624889
http://takemyfile.com/624890

Uploaded.to
http://takemyfile.com/624915
http://takemyfile.com/624916

Rapidshare
http://takemyfile.com/624903
http://takemyfile.com/624904

HotFile
http://takemyfile.com/624919
http://takemyfile.com/624920

Oron
**http://takemyfile.com/625229
http://takemyfile.com/625230*

*UfotFile
**http://takemyfile.com/625227
http://takemyfile.com/625228*

*Sharebase.to
http://takemyfile.com/624913
http://takemyfile.com/624914

Filesave
**http://takemyfile.com/625237
http://takemyfile.com/625238*

*Filefactory
http://takemyfile.com/624887
http://takemyfile.com/624888

NetLoad
http://takemyfile.com/624924
http://takemyfile.com/624925

Ziddu
http://takemyfile.com/624970
http://takemyfile.com/624971

MegaUpload
http://takemyfile.com/624922
http://takemyfile.com/624923

Filefront
http://takemyfile.com/624901
http://takemyfile.com/624902

SendSpace
http://takemyfile.com/624905
http://takemyfile.com/624906

**2Shared
http://takemyfile.com/624885
http://takemyfile.com/624886
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

السلسله الوثائقيه الاكثر من رائعه " الخطط الحربيه " مدبلجه الى العرييه تتضمن 14 خطه حربيه كامله 
*الخطه الاولى من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه*
*" التطويق "*


نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره



_screen_








_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_
_حجم الفيلم / 195 ميجا !_
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_















*http://takhzen.com/EhAGKW*
*http://takhzen.com/CU0vZd*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الخطه الثانيه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه*



*" السيطره على الجو "*




نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره



_screen_








_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_
_حجم الفيلم /178 ميجا !_
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_















*http://takhzen.com/0wbFGS*
*http://takhzen.com/W9m3RY*

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الثالثه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_


_" القصف الاستراتيجي "_



_هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x528 والحجم 74 كيلوبايت ._


_screen_



__







_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم /188 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_





__





_http://takhzen.com/j9nEde_ 
_http://takhzen.com/CTPI48_

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الرابعه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 


_" اختراق الخطوط المحصنه "_





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 704x528 والحجم 66 كيلوبايت .


*screen*






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم /190 ميجا !_
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__





*http://takhzen.com/DRGzWT*
*http://takhzen.com/ms7bb9*

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الخامسه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_


_" الهجوم من البحر "_



نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره



_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم /158 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__




_http://takhzen.com/hXKTIT_

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه السادسه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الحصــــار "_



نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره


screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم /203 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_
_الصيغه / rmvb_





__





http://takhzen.com/uwF86C
http://takhzen.com/FccFVQ

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه السابعه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الهجوم الجوى "_


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 704x512 والحجم 69 كيلوبايت .




screen








_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم /156 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__




http://takhzen.com/Y0rxzL

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الثامنه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الحرب البحريه "_

نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره



screen




_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 137 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_





__



http://takhzen.com/xctAKv

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه التاسعه من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الحرب الدفاعيه "_


نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره




screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 179 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__




http://takhzen.com/Yqgjlj

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه العاشره من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الأغاره "_

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x528 والحجم 69 كيلوبايت .



screen




_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 170 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_





__


http://takhzen.com/BeZxGV

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الحاديه عشر من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" حرب العصابات "_


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 704x528 والحجم 70 كيلوبايت .




screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 179 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__



http://takhzen.com/XfUnMt

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الثانيه عشر من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" الهجوم الجانبى "_


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 704x512 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .




screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 142 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__



http://takhzen.com/8hFzSp

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الثالثة عشر من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" العمليات الخاصه "_


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x528 والحجم 66 كيلوبايت .




screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 140 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__


http://takhzen.com/3QOj77

----------


## ابن طيبة

_الخطه الرابعة عشر من سلسلة الخطط الحربيه_ 
_" حرب المدن "_


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x544 والحجم 72 كيلوبايت .




screen






_الفيلم مدبلج الى العربيه_ 
_حجم الفيلم / 179 ميجا !_ 
_الجوده / DSrip_ 
_الصيغه / rmvb_






__


http://takhzen.com/wA1aaR

----------


## ابن طيبة

الســــلام المـــر
*Bitter Peace* 


الفيلم الوثائقى المميز 
*Bitter Peace*
من برنامج تحت المجهر فى قناه الجزيره الوثائقية
يتحدث عن معاهدة كامب ديفيد ومعاناه الاخوه الفلسطينين 
**
 

 
*FormaT**: RmvB*
*DuratioN : 0036*
*QualitY* *:* *DvDRiP*
*SizE: 160 Mb* 
 
*QuicK DowN & CorrecT ExtracT* 

*RapidSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276005*
*http://1tool.biz/276006* 
*****************
*HotFilE*
*http://1tool.biz/276007*
*http://1tool.biz/276008*

*****************
*ZiddU*
*http://1tool.biz/276009*
*http://1tool.biz/276010*

*****************
*UploadinG*
*http://1tool.biz/276011*
*http://1tool.biz/276012*

*****************
*FreakSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276013*
*http://1tool.biz/276014*

*****************
*EnterUploaD*
*http://1tool.biz/276015*
*http://1tool.biz/276016*

*****************
*Uploaded.tO*
*http://1tool.biz/276017*
*http://1tool.biz/276018*

*****************
*aMoNSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276019*
*http://1tool.biz/276020*

*****************
*KwelSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276021*
*http://1tool.biz/276022*

*****************
*FileFactorY*
*http://1tool.biz/276023*
*http://1tool.biz/276024*

*****************
*SendSpacE*
*http://1tool.biz/276025*
*http://1tool.biz/276026*

***************** 
*للتحميل من على سيرفر واحد* 
*RapidSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276028* 
*****************
*HotFilE*
*http://1tool.biz/276029*

*****************
*Storage.tO*
*http://1tool.biz/276030* 
*****************
*UploadinG*
*http://1tool.biz/276031* 
*****************
*FreakSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276032* 
*****************
*EnterUploaD*
*http://1tool.biz/276033* 
*****************
*Uploaded.tO*
*http://1tool.biz/276034* 
*****************
*aMoNSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276035* 
*****************
*KwelSharE*
*http://1tool.biz/276036* 
*****************
*SharingMatriX*
*http://1tool.biz/276037* 
*****************
*SendSpacE*
*http://1tool.biz/276038*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مومياء ما قبل التاريخ*

*نقره على هذا الشريط لتصغير الصوره*




*حجم الفيديو / 146 ميجا !*
*جودة الفيديو / mkv*
*الصيغه / rmvb*


**

_الفيلم مقسم على جزئين_

_http://takhzen.com/gnu4ul_
_http://takhzen.com/ntkmCq_


_الفيلم على جزء واحد_

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معالم اثرية عملاقه 

البتراء*


*البتراء احدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الحديثه و تقوم على ملتقى الطرق العريقة للشرق الأدنى في الأردن الحديثة، لكن لم يبق سوى آثار لما كان يعتبر عاصمة عظيمة ومخطوطة عريقة و معنى كلمة"البتراء"- كلمة يونانية تعني الحجر. كانت البتراء تقع عند ملتقى العديد من الطرق التجارية مما جعلها تغدق بالثراء على كل من استوطنها واستطاع تحمل جفاف رمالها وحرارتها الخانقة. وخلافاً للمتوقع، أنشأ التجار الأثرياء المعروفون بالأنباط مجتمعاً صحراوياً مزدهراً في البتراء في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد. في منطقة لا يزيد فيها المطر عن 15 سنتيمتر سنوياً,ويعتبر مبنى الخزنة هو أكثر مبانيها روعة وجمالا. وهو محفور في قطعة صخرية واحدة وقد استلزم تشييد هذا البناء الساحر مهارة وسعة حيلة في الهندسة. ولكن سبب بناء النبطيين للخزنة بقي لغزاً لعدة قرون.

POstER



SCreen SHoots

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 950x703 والحجم 147 كيلوبايت .*
*



Movie Info

**Quality: DVBRIP
Size : 104 MB 
Type : Rmvb

**لفك الضغط بكل سهولة والتحميل باٌقصى سرعة
يجب تحميل IDM و WiNraR 3.91

**من هنا*

*للتحميل
اختر سيرفرك المفضل



Rapidshare
===================

**http://takemyfile.com/543868*

*======================
MegaUpload

**http://takemyfile.com/543869*

*======================
wikiupload

**http://takemyfile.com/543876*

*=====================
Easy-share

**http://takemyfile.com/543874*

*=====================
Kewlshare

**http://takemyfile.com/543877*

*=====================
FileFactory

**http://takemyfile.com/543878*

*=====================
Depositfiles

**http://takemyfile.com/543880*

*=====================
Badongo

**http://takemyfile.com/543881*

*=====================
Mlfat4arab

**http://takemyfile.com/543882*

*=====================
FileSend

**http://takemyfile.com/543883*

*=====================
x7.to

**http://takemyfile.com/543884*

*=====================
Uploaded.to

**http://takemyfile.com/543885*

*=====================
Storage.to

**http://takemyfile.com/543886*

*=====================
Uploading

**http://takemyfile.com/543887*

----------


## قلب مصر

تسلم أيدك يا ابن طيبة على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الأفلام الوثائقية
الحقيقة فعلا بيكون في حاجة لهذه النوعية من الأفلام علشان نعرف منها وجهات النظر بخلاف الحقائق التي اكتشفها الغرب عن التاريخ الفرعوني بشكل خاص والتاريخ بشكل عام في خلال رحلاتهم الاستكشافية الأثرية
مجهود متميز ربنا يبارك لك يارب
وفي انتظار المزيد في هذه المكتبة الرائعة
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسلم أيدك يا ابن طيبة على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الأفلام الوثائقية
> الحقيقة فعلا بيكون في حاجة لهذه النوعية من الأفلام علشان نعرف منها وجهات النظر بخلاف الحقائق التي اكتشفها الغرب عن التاريخ الفرعوني بشكل خاص والتاريخ بشكل عام في خلال رحلاتهم الاستكشافية الأثرية
> مجهود متميز ربنا يبارك لك يارب
> وفي انتظار المزيد في هذه المكتبة الرائعة


*بارك الله فيك اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*هذا بعض مما تقومون به*
*بصراحة انا انبهرت لما شوفت الكمية دي*
*من الافلام الوثائقية و اد ايه من فيلم واحد نزلته لقيت* 
*كم رهيب من المعلومات*
*سبحان الله*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

_نفق تحت جدار برلين

__
___*هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x400 والحجم 33 كيلوبايت .*
*

screen

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x400 والحجم 33 كيلوبايت .*
*

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x400 والحجم 38 كيلوبايت .*
*

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x400 والحجم 37 كيلوبايت .*
*

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x710 والحجم 148 كيلوبايت .*
*


حجم الفيلم / 122 ميجا !!
الجوده / dvbrip
الصيغه / rmvb


**rapidshare
**http://takemyfile.com/473177*
*
2shared
**http://takemyfile.com/473060*
*
megaupload
**http://takemyfile.com/473062*
*
gettyfile
**http://takemyfile.com/473046*

** 
*filefactory
**http://takemyfile.com/473033*
*
filegetty
**http://takemyfile.com/473048*
*
uploaded.to
**http://takemyfile.com/473034*
*
sendspace
**http://takemyfile.com/473054*
*
zshare
**http://takemyfile.com/473052*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لحظات ماقبل الكارثة : انفجار مفاعل تشيرنوبل لتوليد الطاقة

Meltdown In CherNobyl


*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x480 والحجم 59 كيلوبايت .*
*



*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x480 والحجم 38 كيلوبايت .*
*

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x480 والحجم 34 كيلوبايت .*
*

*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x1222 والحجم 191 كيلوبايت .*
*



*
*انهيار مفاعل تشرنوبل لتوليد الطاقة ... سلسلة احداث مجموعة للتحقيق فى الحادث 

حيث تكون لحظات ماقبل الكارثة ..تحقق فى هذا الحادث

مفاعل تشرنوبل كان مبنى ضخما عملاقا فيه كل معانى البناء والتقدم الحديث 
وفى لحظات يتحول هذا المبنى العملاق الضخم الى مصنع متفجر.. وظاهرة تلوث اشعاعى ضخم

وكثير من الاحداث والمتابعة ... فى لحظات ماقبل الكارثة من قناة ناشيونال جيو جرافيك 
*
***********************
**جودة الفديو : عالية DvDRiP HQ

امتداد الملف : RMVB


*
*حجم الملف : 155 ميجا بعد فك الضغط 158 ميجا*


*Ziddu

**http://takemyfile.com/443095*
*=====================
RapidShare

**http://takemyfile.com/443096*
*=====================
MegaUpload

**http://takemyfile.com/443097*
*=====================
FileSend

**http://takemyfile.com/443098*
*=====================
Rghost

**http://takemyfile.com/443099*
*=====================
EgoShare

**http://takemyfile.com/443100*
*=====================
FileFactory

**http://takemyfile.com/443101*
*=====================
I File

**http://takemyfile.com/443103*
*=====================
SendSpace

**http://takemyfile.com/443105*
*=====================
Zshare

**http://takemyfile.com/443108*
*=====================
MediaFire

**http://takemyfile.com/443109*
*=====================
GettyFile

**http://takemyfile.com/443110*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*Building The Great Pyramid*




















*الفيلم: مترجم
الجودة: Dvd* *Rip**
الحجم : 206 ميجا
صيغة الفيلم: Rmvb

**لمزيد من المعلومات عن الفيلم
من هنا
**


*









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x644 والحجم 189 كيلوبايت .















*Rapid share
**http://takemyfile.com/260780
http://takemyfile.com/260781
http://takemyfile.com/260782
*



*Depositfiles
**http://takemyfile.com/260789
http://takemyfile.com/260790
http://takemyfile.com/260791


*

*Mega upload
**http://takemyfile.com/260801
http://takemyfile.com/260802
http://takemyfile.com/260804


*

*File Factory
**http://takemyfile.com/260794
http://takemyfile.com/260796
http://takemyfile.com/260798


*

*Easy-Share
**http://takemyfile.com/260784
http://takemyfile.com/260785
http://takemyfile.com/260787


*

*FilezZz
**http://takemyfile.com/260809
http://takemyfile.com/260810
http://takemyfile.com/260811


*

*2shared*
*http://takemyfile.com/260805
http://takemyfile.com/260807
http://takemyfile.com/260808


*

*Ego Share
**http://takemyfile.com/260817
http://takemyfile.com/260819
http://takemyfile.com/260820


*

*Badongo
**http://takemyfile.com/260812
http://takemyfile.com/260813
http://takemyfile.com/260815


*

*Load.To
**http://takemyfile.com/260821
http://takemyfile.com/260823
http://takemyfile.com/260824

**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*The Obama Deception 2009


*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 585x395 والحجم 79 كيلوبايت .*
*

الفيلم شديد اللهجة تماما فإن اسم الفيلم أوباما المخادع، أنه يقضي على أسطورة أن باراك أوباما يعمل لمصلحة الشعب الأميركي. فإن أوباما خدعة ظاهرة تم انتقائها بعناية من قبل قادة النظام العالمي الجديد. النخبة الحاكمة أصحاب النفوذ الرأسمالي قاموا بدفعه على انه المنقذ في محاولة لخداع الشعب الأمريكي لقبول استعباد العالم. لقد وصلنا إلى منعطف حاسم في النظام العالمي الجديد خطط له بمهارة. وإذا تم عرض كيف أعدت تلك الخطة هل يمكننا أن نساعد على إنقاذ الحرية في أميركا. فإن أوباما ليس هو خداع لليسار أو اليمين : إنه عالم واحد يمثل حكومة النخبة. الرأسماليين أصحاب البنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الخاص أنشأ كخطة لنهب شعب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتحويلهم إلى عبيد على المزارع العالمية. ويتناول هذه الفيلم : لحساب من يعمل أوباما والأكاذيب التي أبلغ بها، وما قيل انه والوفد المرافق له أجندة عمل حقيقية ، وكيف أن التعيينات الأولية والإجراءات التي تثبت انه يخدم شركات حكومة القلة ، وليس الشعب الأمريكي. إذا كنت تريد أن تعرف الحقائق واختراق كل هذه الضجة، شاهد هذا الفيلم.


*
***هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 159 كيلوبايت .*
*

rapidshare
**http://1tool.biz/134585*
*http://1tool.biz/134586*
*http://1tool.biz/134587*
*
2shared
**http://1tool.biz/134588*
*http://1tool.biz/134589*
*http://1tool.biz/134590*
*
easy-share
**http://1tool.biz/134591*
*http://1tool.biz/134592*
*http://1tool.biz/134593*
*
4shared
**http://1tool.biz/134594*
*http://1tool.biz/134595*
*http://1tool.biz/134596*
*
filefactory
**http://1tool.biz/134597*
*http://1tool.biz/134598*
*http://1tool.biz/134599*
*
megaupload
**http://1tool.biz/134600*
*http://1tool.biz/134601*
*http://1tool.biz/134602*
*
zshare
**http://1tool.biz/134603*
*http://1tool.biz/134604*
*http://1tool.biz/134605*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لعنة توت عنخ امون*


**


**
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x2037 وحجمها 337 كيلو بايت .*

**



*Seed-shareسريع ويدعم الاستكمال*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720506*
**
*Rapidshare*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720484*
**
*Sendspace*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720474*
**
*Jumpofiles*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720473*
**
*Uploading*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720479*
**
*Uploaded.to*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720485*
**
*Filefactory*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720482*
**
*Sharedup*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720486*
**
*Usershare* 
*http://www.nbanews.us/720472*
**
*Uloz.to*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720488*
**
*Oron*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720483*
**
*Depositfiles*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720478*
**
*Enterupload*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720487*
**
*x7.to*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720481*
**
*Shareflare*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720480*
**
*2Shared*
*http://www.nbanews.us/720476*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحادي عشر من سبتمبر - من أجل الحقيقة*
**
*من أجل الحقيقة فيلم وثائقي يبرز مساعي عائلات ضحايا أحداث الحادي عشر من* 
*سبتمبر للكشف عن الحقيقة بالتعاون مع وسائل اعلام أمريكية مستقلة*
**
***هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x1756 وحجمها 257 كيلو بايت .***
**

_6ybah_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716601_
_Hotfile_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716602_
_shareflare_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716603_
_loombo_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716604_
_freakshare_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716605_
_seed-share_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716606_
_2shared_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716607_
_depositfile_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716608_
_fileserve_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716609_
_mediafire_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716618_
_x7_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716610_
_fastshare_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716611_
_easyshare_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716612_
_filefactory_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716613_
_oron_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716614_
_enterupload_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716615_
_ul_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716616_
_megaupload_
_http://www.nbanews.us/716617_

----------


## ابن طيبة

_سجن الكاتراز 
اقوى سجون العالم ومحاولات فاشله للهرب 





__
___*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x1756 .*
*


*

*Kickload
**http://www.wwenews.us/353362*
*6ybah-upload
**http://www.wwenews.us/353363*
*hotfile
**http://www.wwenews.us/353364*
*seed-share
**http://www.wwenews.us/353370*
*shareflare
**http://www.wwenews.us/353365*
*loombo
**http://www.wwenews.us/353366*
*jumbofiles
**http://www.wwenews.us/353367*
*fileserve
**http://www.wwenews.us/353368*
*2shared
**http://www.wwenews.us/353369*
*slingfile
**http://www.wwenews.us/353371*
*mediafire
**http://www.wwenews.us/353372*
*depositfile
**http://www.wwenews.us/353373*
*freakshare
**http://www.wwenews.us/353374*
*x7
**http://www.wwenews.us/353375*
*oron
**http://www.wwenews.us/353376*
*extabit
**http://www.wwenews.us/353377*
*filefactory
**http://www.wwenews.us/353378*
*easyshare
**http://www.wwenews.us/353379*
*enterupload
**http://www.wwenews.us/353380*
*fastshare
**http://www.wwenews.us/353381*
*ul
**http://www.wwenews.us/353382*


*لقطه ...موقع*

----------


## nariman

للرفع ..

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

الفيلم الوثائقي  ..أسرار مصر القديمة

----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman

مومياوات سبأ

----------


## nariman

قصر الحمراء.. اسبانيا

----------


## nariman

الملكة حتشبسوت

----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## loly_h

*موضوع ثرى جدا* *معتز**
والله وحشتنا مواضيعك
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة
ويطمننا عليك دايما...

*

----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman

انتاج أجنبي يدعو للفخر ..

----------


## nariman

اسطورة الملك آرثر

----------


## nariman



----------


## nariman

حدائق بابل المعلقة

----------


## nariman

أسرار ملكات النيل

----------


## nariman



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجهود أكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا لك يا معتز وكل الشكر لناريمان على إضافاتها الجميلة  :f2:

----------

